# Wacom Intuos on 11 Release



## igoddard (Nov 1, 2016)

I initially installed 11 RCs - 10 and earlier don't have drivers for the USB on the motherboard so I can't even install from a USB drive.

On RC3 a Wacom Inuos appeared to be working following the instructions at https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet although I didn't have chance to test fully.  It did identify as a Wacom product.

When the release version appeared shortly afterwards I found the following:

The tablet is detected without installing either the webcam or Wacom drivers and shares control of the cursor with the USB mouse.  It identifies as a generic usbhid device.  However testing with Gimp the stylus doesn't exhibit any pressure sensitivity - it's just a mouse.

I then installed the webcam, Wacom and cuse4bsd software.  According to the messages when the Wacom driver is installed it should be detected by either devd or hald so I didn't initially rebuild the server with hald support.  The device was not detected at all.

I then rebuilt the xserver with hald support so that it now follows the Wiki configuration.  The device is again detected as a generic usbhid device although it now doesn't control the cursor.  It appears in Gimp input devices as stylus, eraser and pointer.  However even when enabled through the Gimp input devices control panel it still doesn't control the cursor as either mouse or stylus.

I've echoed messages from the wacom rc.d script to confirm that this is being run to set up the USB quirks.  Adding a conf file for X11 makes no difference, nor does the suggested optional step of adding a user to the webcam group.

This leaves me wondering if the release version of 11 supports the tablets and if so what extra incantations are needed to enable this.


----------

